# Crypt ferruginea (in situ)



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all, last month I found another new location of aquatic aroid, _Cryptocoryne ferruginea_.










_Cryptocoryne ferruginea_.










The spathe (flower) of _Cryptocoryne ferruginea_.










The river where I found _Cryptocoryne_ :










_Crypt. ferruginea_ & _Crypt. longicauda _are growing in the riverbank, under the shade of the forest. There is no Crypt. growing in the muddy river. Beware of man-eating crocodile if you stay very close to this kind of river:










Other aquatic plant:

Hairgrasses, _Eleocharis_ sp.










Close-up of the beautiful hairgrasses (in the water):


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice finds! Man eating crocodiles???????!!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Nice finds! Man eating crocodiles???????!!


Yup, fish population is decreasing nowaday (over fishing) so some of the croc may attack Humans if they are very hungry.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Aaron.


----------

